# Gonal F Multi-Dose or Gonal F Pen



## Taneshia (Aug 5, 2008)

My doctor prescribed to me a dosage of 187 of Gonal and I wanted to know how do I read this on a Gonal Multi Dose Syringe. I know that the Gonal F Pen is easier to read and it actually has the 187 mark on the pen, but it is more expensive. The Gonal F Multi-Dose is cheaper, but I don't see how to draw up 187 when the syringe is in 75. 150, 225, 300, ect....

What should I do?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Taneshia,

There is no easy way to accurately measure 187 with the multidose syringes. As you say they are graduated in increments of 75 units. The only thing you could try is to measure halfway between the 150 and 225 measurement marks and this should be near enough 187 units, but it is unlikely to be exact. 

I would recommend speaking to your clinic to discuss this and ask about the dose prescribed and how best to measure this. They make suggest altering the dose to one that you can accurately measure.

Hope you can get this sorted
Maz x


----------



## Taneshia (Aug 5, 2008)

Thank you for that. 

I will probably look at different syringes b/c I can probably look at a 5cc syringe or the 1cc syringe that will help me. Heck maybe in the 3cc. but I will see.

Thank you anyway.


----------

